# Snowball rally cincinnati



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey all. This is Rene logged on under Dennis' sign on. lol Hard to believe its the end of the season, but with the end of the season comes another snowball rally. We'll be having it on Oct. 11-12 this year. I can't wait to see everyone. I'm going to miss seeing everyone over the winter, so I hope we get to see all those cute little faces for this race. We are supposed to have really good weather for it. Perhaps we can do a final pizza party on saturday night. Those are soooo much fun, and if anyone needs to crash afterwards, I'm sure between all of us with campers we can accomodate all. Also, if anyone likes going to dirt oval races, we have tickets(no charge to you) to go watch the races on friday night the 10th. We hope we can get a group together to go. We also have a bus we can haul everyone in to go. Let me know if interested. I can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## denswife (Aug 13, 2008)

2015 Snowball Rally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This year the snowball rally will also be our last mws race of the season. Our race will be Oct 3-4. We are praying for good weather. We have luckily had decent weather for our snowball rally race each year. I hope to see everyone there for this. It is a lot of fun each year. We will have our last pizza party of the season saturday night. We will have the gates open at the fairgrounds around noon, give or take however long it takes me to get out of the office. Track will be prepped and ready no later than 3pm.


----------

